# MAC Concealer as a Highlight Color for Browbone?



## BeautyByLele (Sep 29, 2010)

I have noticed that a lot of people are using concealer for a highlight color under the brows, which looks really nice.  It tends to have the appearance of being natural and beautiful.  

Can someone recommend a concealer color for me??  

I am a C8 in MAC studio fix powder, NC45/NC50 in studio tech & studio fluid.

Thanks Ladies


----------



## iadoremac (Sep 29, 2010)

Your concealer should be 1 or 2 shades lighter than your foundation color. For example I use NW47 and my concealer shade is NW45. HTH


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sometimes what I do is I put concealer as the base of the highlight and then put some powder over it.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Sep 29, 2010)

I am NC50...I recommend NW35, or Bobbi Brown Dark Bisque Corrector.
HTH


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you for your help


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_I have noticed that a lot of people are using concealer for a highlight color under the brows, which looks really nice.  It tends to have the appearance of being natural and beautiful.  

Can someone recommend a concealer color for me??  

I am a C8 in MAC studio fix powder, NC45/NC50 in studio tech & studio fluid.

Thanks Ladies_

 
I am C7 and I use NW35.


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Sometimes what I do is I put concealer as the base of the highlight and then put some powder over it._

 
I co-sign to that.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 30, 2010)

^^I do that, too.


----------



## angelynv (Sep 30, 2010)

I have just discovered that trick (thanks to everyone on Spektra!) and really like how it looks x


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_I co-sign to that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks im going to try that too!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 30, 2010)

even if you use a concealer on your brow bone you'll still have to set that with some type of powder...  don't forget to set


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 30, 2010)

you could also try Iman cover creme in Clay medium and set that with something

IMAN COSMETICS - Cover Cream for women of color. – Black / African American, Caribbean, Hispanic / Latin, Asian, Middle Eastern, Pacific Island and Native American skin tones.


----------

